# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Meteogalicia maneja dos informes que prolongan la falta de lluvias hasta 2012

## jlois

La lluvia puede demorarse mucho más de lo previsto y la sequía alargarse hasta el próximo año, lo que abriría la puerta a la caída de las reservas de agua hasta el mínimo. Este escenario casi apocalíptico es uno de los que maneja ya la agencia Meteogalicia, que trabaja con datos propios y también con los que recibe del prestigioso Centro de Predicción Climática de Estados Unidos y estos últimos no son esperanzadores. 

En el Informe da Seca en Galicia realizado por cuenta de la Consellería de Medio Ambiente, los responsables de Meteogalicia indican en sus predicciones a largo plazo, que reconocen que pueden ser no tan fiables, que la situación de sequía influye en los pronósticos realizados, destacando el del centro meteorológico de Estados Unidos. Realizó dos informes para los próximos meses y emitió el último el pasado 12 de octubre. La diferencia entre ambos estriba en que el primero toma las condiciones iniciales entre los días 12 al 21 de septiembre, y es medianamente optimista, en tanto que el segundo es más reciente, entre el 2 y el 11 de octubre. La consecuencia es que según el primero octubre y diciembre serían algo más secos de lo habitual, aunque con algunas lluvias, en tanto que noviembre se comportaría con normalidad, lo que presupone que habría fuertes precipitaciones. En cambio, el segundo dibuja un panorama muy negro: ausencia total de lluvia en octubre, noviembre y diciembre, que serían totalmente secos o con apenas algunas lloviznas. Por tanto, se llegaría a enero con los embalses vacíos. No obstante, Meteogalicia indica en su informe que dado que las atmósferas en estas zonas pueden cambiar rápidamente, el segundo pronóstico parece muy pesimista. En este sentido, la agencia gallega de meteorología se aferra a otra versión algo diferente y por tanto, más optimista, el estudio realizado por el Servicio Meteorológico del Reino Unido. En este caso, el instituto británico se limita a indicar que hay pocas posibilidades de que el próximo trimestre sea más lluvioso de lo habitual, aunque eso no descarta precipitaciones. 


En todo caso, Meteogalicia destaca como un factor que puede ayudar a que se cumplan los pronósticos más negativos, con menos lluvia de lo habitual, es que en los próximos meses se desarrollará en el Pacífico ecuatorial el fenómeno denominado La Niña. Esta comprobado que en esas épocas aumentan las probabilidades de los anticiclones de bloqueo y por lo tanto, se den condiciones más secas de lo habitual.
La conclusión final del servicio gallego es que la próxima semana habrá un cambio en el tiempo que permitirá la llegada de las primeras lluvias de octubre, pero resalta que a día de hoy es complicado saber si serán persistentes, suficientemente cuantiosas y sobre todo si tendrán continuidad en las siguientes semanas. Pero tanto los pronósticos estacionales como el hecho de entrar en condiciones La Niña en el Pacífico nos estaría diciendo que las lluvias se mantendrán por debajo de los valores climáticos en los próximos meses.

http://www.atlantico.net/noticia/161...largan/sequia/

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues si que estamos apañados. No son buenas noticias precisamente, esperemos que se equivoquen

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues los modelos apuntan que los lugares más regados esta semana próxima serán Galicia y el SW de la península, y dónde menos en la zona del País Vasco. Ojalá y se equivoquen.

----------

